# Schatten/Spiegelung bei Produktfotos



## Frischtot (14. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen Zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Photoshop Tutorial für Schatten und Spiegelungen bei Produktfotos. 

Wie z. B. hier:  http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/electronics/aplus/B0041RSF6Y-aplus05.gif
oder auch hier: http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/electronics/aplus/galaxy_tab_aplus03.jpg

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre super. 

Viele Grüße
Flocky


----------



## HoB (16. Januar 2011)

Einfach das Element kopieren, Bearbeiten/Transformieren->Um 180 Grad drehen, nach unten ziehen, eventuell dann noch perspektivisch transformieren und dann einen verlauf mit einer maske schwarz weiß drüber oder mit einem gezogenen rechteck, welches weiche kanten hat einen teil löschen und dann die transparenz von der ebene runtersetzen damit es nicht so abgehackt ist


----------



## FlockY (17. Januar 2011)

Danke vielmals! 

Gibts irgendwo ein Tut mit dem perspektiv verzerren? Also wenn ich z. B. Objekte habe die ziemlich schräg liegen/stehen?


----------



## HoB (17. Januar 2011)

Einfach auf Bearbeiten/Transformieren->Perspektivisch un dann einfach die ecken so ziehen, dass es schräg wird

PS: Und die Schatten unter den Objekten da hat man zahlreiche Möglichkeiten das zu machen. Bei deinem Beispiel würde ich einfach eine Elipse ziehen mit dem Elipsenwerkzeug, füllen und dann bei filter/Weichzeichnungsfilter/Gauscher Weichzeichner


----------

